# Virtualbox - "No output devices found" / No sound



## mylittleleviathan (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm running a version of BigSur 11.0.1 on Virtualbox from a Windows10 host computer. It works decently even though it's kind of laggy, but the main problem is there's no audio whatsoever. I don't think there's an audio driver installed and I don't know how I can get it to attach to the host computer's speakers.

I can't include a screenshot but what I'm seeing is

System Preferences > Sound > Output > "No output devices found"

Can someone help me out?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start>type "Troubleshoot">Additional Troubleshooters>Playing Audio


----------



## mylittleleviathan (Feb 13, 2021)

Corday said:


> Start>type "Troubleshoot">Additional Troubleshooters>Playing Audio


Mac doesn't have a troubleshoot setting. The audio on my Windows OS is fine.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry. I didn't see what forum this was in. Make sure Bluetooth is off.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Virtual Box, Select the Mac OSX VM, then *Settings/ *put a check in *Audio/Enable Audio Output* and take the drop down arrow in_ Host Audio Driver_, choose *Windows DirectSound*.


----------

